# Need To Find A Good Parts Deparment For My Outback



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I am looking for the faucet for my camp kitchen in my 2006 25rss. I called general RV parts department today and they said I would have to take the faucet off and bring it in to match it up. They dont have a parts book to look it up.

The faucet is leaking at the back by the nut and I have checked it over and over its coming from behind the handles and leaking back to the area under the sink.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Duanesz said:


> I am looking for the faucet for my camp kitchen in my 2006 25rss. I called general RV parts department today and they said I would have to take the faucet off and bring it in to match it up. They dont have a parts book to look it up.
> 
> The faucet is leaking at the back by the nut and I have checked it over and over its coming from behind the handles and leaking back to the area under the sink.


Try here http://dwincorp.com/product_info.php?products_id=357


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks thats it.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Duanesz said:


> I am looking for the faucet for my camp kitchen in my 2006 25rss. I called general RV parts department today and they said I would have to take the faucet off and bring it in to match it up. They dont have a parts book to look it up.
> 
> The faucet is leaking at the back by the nut and I have checked it over and over its coming from behind the handles and leaking back to the area under the sink.


I think these RV's in general have so many suppliers and different build dates etc that there really isnt any consistency. Its not like a car. I was at the dealership one day and remembered I needed a tail light and was told the same thing. I said its brand new and you dont know which bulb to sell me? He said nope you need to have the old one. Even one out on the lot doesnt mean mine would be the same.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm curious about where it is leaking. Can you actually see the water coming from under the handles? I had a similar problem with my bathroom faucet in the Outback but the leaking water was on the counter top and seeping under the faucet and running down the supply lines. It doesn't appear that Gilligan either caulks the faucet or puts plumber's putty under it so there is nothing to keep splashed water from running under it. I'm not saying you don't need a faucet, but just thought you might want to check it out before buying a new one.


----------

